# For those getting assigned delivery blocks



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

What do you have your availability set to? I have mine set to 8am to 6pm seven days a week. That should be good right? So if im not getting assigned blocks its for another reason then availability right?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have mine set 4pm to midnight during the week and 6am to midnight on weekends and I got mostly 5 to 9 during this week


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

So most of your deliveries are at night? Well damn maybe that is my problem then?


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

What blocks do you get assigned most? Mornings, Days, or nights?

If anyone else reads this, can you please post both availability you have posted and what delivery time blocks you get. Im betting we will see a pattern emerge..
Thanks everyone!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well I have a day job. So at night I get same day deliveries


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

Same day deliveries? Meaning you just constantly check app to see if someone dropped their blocks or something you mean? Sorry been a month and im still trying to figure it all out. Makes it much harder to figure out when you've never gotten any deliveries hehehe


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

No same-day delivery as in the customer ordered the same day that items being delivered


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

UberChad said:


> Same day deliveries? Meaning you just constantly check app to see if someone dropped their blocks or something you mean? Sorry been a month and im still trying to figure it all out. Makes it much harder to figure out when you've never gotten any deliveries hehehe


 If you wait for your first block it can be frustrating. You have to be very proactive to get consistent blocks, or get ANY blocks for that matter.
Scheduling will get you MAYBE one block a week so don't even wait around for it unless that is all you're looking for.
If you want to get busy working, make sure you're playing the 10pm block grabbing game first. If that fails, look for open blocks a couple hours prior to when you want to work. 
It takes time and effort and getting blocks is THE most frustrating and important part of this gig. Learning that is step one.

I only set my "availability" for when I want to work. For weekdays, 10am to 4pm, weekends 10am to 8pm. I get one block scheduled/assigned per week. The rest I grab each night or the day I want a block.

Keep in mind nighthawk may be a prime now guy that does 2 hour blocks and you are probably a .com guy that will get 4 hour blocks. Different game.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

.com here. I am set up 10am-8pm almost every day and might get one 10am block a week, sometimes none.

I usually grab blocks at 10pm the night before.

g


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

So what kinds of things do you deliver (beside transporting humans).? Furniture, Potato chips, human organ transplants from hospital to another hospital, classified information?, beer/cigarettes, etc.


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

Ok ill start trying the 10pm thing. Ive tried a couple times andbthere was never anything. But it litteraly was just a "couple? times. Is there anyway we can set up to get alerts when something becomes available?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

UberChad said:


> Ok ill start trying the 10pm thing. Ive tried a couple times andbthere was never anything. But it litteraly was just a "couple? times. Is there anyway we can set up to get alerts when something becomes available?


 If you've read any of the other threads you'll see that being able to "grab" blocks of time is the most important part of the gig. It's a "game" really and you simply have to play, otherwise, you'll throw your hands up in frustration. The 10pm grab is like learning how to play a video game where dexterity and speed are the key! (giving hints here because some people get upset when you give too much information) At EXACTLY 10pm those blocks are released, at 10:01 they are GONE! POOOF!!!

Notifications ARE sent to your phone when blocks open during the day. It's automatic and there is not notification settings in the app. But again, you have to VERY quick and agile!  If the app is not open and you're not logged in, you won't get there in time to get the block. Also, you have to be ready to go to work as well as they typically post open blocks that are an hour or 2 away.


----------

